# Chubb and Michel met with Chaney about running concerns



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2016)

Article



> “I asked him: Are we going to run the ball more?” Chubb said, recalling it on Wednesday. “What’s your plan?”


They're frustrated as we are about the running game. But heck, we can't block! How do they plan to get the running game going when the o line cannot block? It all starts up front and those big guys aren't able to block worth a cuss. Pathetic! 

Truly hard to believe I am seeing a Georgia team that cannot run the ball. We ought to be in the top 5 in the country in rushing yards with all the great backs that we have.


----------



## tcward (Nov 2, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 2, 2016)

If we at least made more than 1 attempt per game to run the ball to the outside, they would probably have more yards. But clearly running the ball up the middle on first and second down is working so we will stick with it.


----------



## Horns (Nov 2, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> If we at least made more than 1 attempt per game to run the ball to the outside, they would probably have more yards. But clearly running the ball up the middle on first and second down is working so we will stick with it.



Amen.  Get it to the edge. That running up the middle is gonna kill someone with that junk OL


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2016)

Mark Richt has lost control of Nick Chubb


----------



## nickel back (Nov 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of Nick Chubb



more like lost control of Chaney.

Chaney is the problem, the coaches can blame the players all they want.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2016)

David Pollack hit the nail on the head yesterday when he said we can't block.. Name me 1 "All SEC Team" caliber player on the offense outside of Nick and Sony? Our O-Line is worthless..


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2016)

We have two big problems that are stopping our running game.  1) our receivers can't catch a cold and 2) without an effective passing game, defenses are loading the box and overwhelming our line that can't block effectively even one on one.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2016)

I line sucks, receivers suck, Eason learning as he goes this had all the makings as a train wreck. Now, Chaney needs to dig deep to find a way to put some points on the board.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2016)

Where's Bobo when you need him?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I line sucks, receivers suck, Eason learning as he goes this had all the makings as a train wreck. Now, Chaney needs to dig deep to find a way to put some points on the board.



I think our blocking scheme makes our avg O line have its weaknesses accentuated, not masked.  Mano vs Mano now vs the old Zone blocking we were running. We don't have the big cats to play smash mouth. 
Also, Chaney is learning as he goes, too, so cut him some slack fellas. 
We should be better next year.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah, we should be better on offense next year, but Chaney has never done anything in his career to make me believe our offense will ever be above average while he is here.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 3, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> I think our blocking scheme makes our avg O line have its weaknesses accentuated, not masked.  Mano vs Mano now vs the old Zone blocking we were running. We don't have the big cats to play smash mouth.
> Also, Chaney is learning as he goes, too, so cut him some slack fellas.
> We should be better next year.



Chaney has been around the block more than once, he should know what to do ,thats why he is here


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Chaney has been around the block more than once, he should know what to do ,thats why he is here



An experienced coach would figure out it's not working and switch to something else.

How about some toss sweep action? Maybe a screen or two to spread the field a little bit? Is Running Back up the middle between the tackles the only running play in the play book?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 3, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Article
> 
> 
> They're frustrated as we are about the running game. But heck, we can't block! How do they plan to get the running game going when the o line cannot block? It all starts up front and those big guys aren't able to block worth a cuss. Pathetic!
> ...



We couldn't run with Chaney either


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We couldn't run with Chaney either



Nobody can run if there isn't any blocking!

Welcome back, we thought you might have jumped off a bridge..


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Where's Bobo when you need him?



CSU, Miami, UGA...4-4.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nobody can run if there isn't any blocking!
> 
> Welcome back, we thought you might have jumped off a bridge..



Should have after Sats game. Truth is,  for some reason,  it really didn't bother me.  I mean it sucks and I really thought we were going to ATL. But I'm ok.  Maybe beating UF and GA helped me remain calm. After Muschamp out coaching Butch, I'm convinced he needs to go.  At the very least hire new S&C coach,  new o line coach and a OC who he will let run his own system. Still not sure what's up with Shoop? He must be trying to get fired


----------



## Horns (Nov 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Chaney has been around the block more than once, he should know what to do ,thats why he is here



Bingo


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Chaney has been around the block more than once, he should know what to do ,thats why he is here





Horns said:


> Bingo



And if he doesn't he needs to figger out something that will work real quick.

There is no excuse for Chubb and Michel not having more yds than they do.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> An experienced coach would figure out it's not working and switch to something else.
> 
> How about some toss sweep action? Maybe a screen or two to spread the field a little bit? Is Running Back up the middle between the tackles the only running play in the play book?



He is stuck on it


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2016)

nickel back said:


> He is stuck on it



We also have the Imac in the backfield with Chubb as lead blocker play in the playbook.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> An experienced coach would figure out it's not working and switch to something else.
> 
> How about some toss sweep action? Maybe a screen or two to spread the field a little bit? Is Running Back up the middle between the tackles the only running play in the play book?



See, coach elfiii gets it! Our backs are better when in motion. Get them moving and toss them the ball. Let's go to Athens and have a talk with Chaney, elfiii!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2016)

riprap said:


> CSU, Miami, UGA...4-4.



They don't have the talent Uga has


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> They don't have the talent Uga as


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> See, coach elfiii gets it! Our backs are better when in motion. Get them moving and toss them the ball. Let's go to Athens and have a talk with Chaney, elfiii!



If you can get us in let me do the talking as in you hold him, I'll hit him.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> They don't have the talent Uga has



Maybe in women on campus.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2016)

Maybe we can get it going against Kentucky on Saturday.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't understand why the Oline has no splits between them, they look all bunched up then try and run between the tackles. All you have to defend is 8ft.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2016)

I predict you will see nothing new in our running game other than maybe a couple of reverses or end arounds.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2016)

DAWG1419 said:


> I don't understand why the Oline has no splits between them, they look all bunched up then try and run between the tackles. All you have to defend is 8ft.



and that bunch up is a dead give away of look, we are going  to run right up the middle. What happen to the play calling from the UNC game....


----------



## nickel back (Nov 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I predict you will see nothing new in our running game other than maybe a couple of reverses or end arounds.



THIS^^^^^

then the coaches will turn around and blame the players


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 4, 2016)

nickel back said:


> and that bunch up is a dead give away of look, we are going  to run right up the middle. What happen to the play calling from the UNC game....



UNC can't stop the run


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 4, 2016)

I told yall,  yall wouldn't be happy with Chaney. He is a pass happy OC


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I told yall,  yall wouldn't be happy with Chaney. He is a pass happy OC



He's stunk it up at times no doubt. Been hard to lay the entire blame on him as well. Man I can't even count all the dropped balls this year. But he needs to get creative because this team sucks but not as bad as the record shows.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 4, 2016)

Fullback in the flats, counter run, off tackle run....just something. Doesn't have to be a 25 yard pass. Diversity is your friend


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2016)

All I know is we got two stud running backs that can't get squat for yardage and it's not their fault.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I told yall,  yall wouldn't be happy with Chaney. He is a pass happy OC



That's why Tyler bray had over 3500+ yards passing and 34 tds haha!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> UNC can't stop the run



Lol...... that's why they are ranked higher than UT cause they suck so bad.......

Oh and wait so is VT........


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> All I know is we got two stud running backs that can't get squat for yardage and it's not their fault.



True dat!


----------



## Scott G (Nov 5, 2016)

Chubb said in an interview "I don't think you'll see me only get 9 carries again"

Maybe Chubb and Michel talked some sense into Chaney.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

Well he don't need no more than 9 carries if they are going to average 1.7 yards per carry.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> All I know is we got two stud running backs that can't get squat for yardage and it's not their fault.



Chubb just hasn't been the same this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2016)

S&S is very insightful. He notices little nuances that other miss.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> S&S is very insightful. He notices little nuances that other miss.



What?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Well he don't need no more than 9 carries if they are going to average 1.7 yards per carry.



Great point.... No wall in front of him and have to use TE's to block and they still couldn't handle the 4 man front of UF. Go over to the dawgpound and check some of the videos from the UF game on the O line. Pretty sad.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I predict you will see nothing new in our running game other than maybe a couple of reverses or end arounds.



Opppssss, this time it made it past the line of scrimage.  That is a Big New Thing!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> S&S is very insightful. He notices little nuances that other miss.



Where is that head scratching thing when you need it?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's why Tyler bray had over 3500+ yards passing and 34 tds haha!



Right. Give that team a defense not coached by Sunseri and they would have went somewhere


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 6, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Lol...... that's why they are ranked higher than UT cause they suck so bad.......
> 
> Oh and wait so is VT........



Have they played Bama, aTm, UF, or any other  good team? With the 3rd and 4th string as starters? I don't think so. Go root for your mighty ACC tar babies. UT is depleted and everyone here knows why that's why we lost to aTm in double ot and SC last week.

Ga can't hang with their starters in the game. Worry about that instead of what UT has done with 3rd abs 4th stringers. And that's not exaggerated.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Have they played Bama, aTm, UF, or any other  good team? With the 3rd and 4th string as starters? I don't think so. Go root for your mighty ACC tar babies. UT is depleted and everyone here knows why that's why we lost to aTm in double ot and SC last week.
> 
> Ga can't hang with their starters in the game. Worry about that instead of what UT has done with 3rd abs 4th stringers. And that's not exaggerated.



Everything you post is exaggerated. ...... but we overlook most of it cause you are a delusional vowel.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Have they played Bama, aTm, UF, or any other  good team? With the 3rd and 4th string as starters? I don't think so. Go root for your mighty ACC tar babies. UT is depleted and everyone here knows why that's why we lost to aTm in double ot and SC last week.
> 
> Ga can't hang with their starters in the game. Worry about that instead of what UT has done with 3rd abs 4th stringers. And that's not exaggerated.



Will the excuses ever stop. UT was way over rated and that was proved in the UGA game played in Knoxville. A hail Mary one in ten thousand play and yall strut like you really did something. You could easily be a 5 loss team.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 7, 2016)

How do these 2 Vol knuckleheads always manage to turn everything into VOL manure? Especially when one of them was "done" and "gone" from the sports forum a few weeks ago. Thread about Chubb and Sony having a meeting with Chaney turns into "Tyler Bray!", "We coulda been something if not for Sunseri!", "We coulda been something this year if not for the injuries!"..........so on and so on.


Start a new thread and cry about it there.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2016)

Scott G said:


> How do these 2 Vol knuckleheads always manage to turn everything into VOL manure? Especially when one of them was "done" and "gone" from the sports forum a few weeks ago. Thread about Chubb and Sony having a meeting with Chaney turns into "Tyler Bray!", "We coulda been something if not for Sunseri!", "We coulda been something this year if not for the injuries!"..........so on and so on.
> 
> 
> Start a new thread and cry about it there.




I'm starting to think that both of these volsux are short. They try way to hard...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2016)

Scott G said:


> How do these 2 Vol knuckleheads always manage to turn everything into VOL manure? Especially when one of them was "done" and "gone" from the sports forum a few weeks ago. Thread about Chubb and Sony having a meeting with Chaney turns into "Tyler Bray!", "We coulda been something if not for Sunseri!", "We coulda been something this year if not for the injuries!"..........so on and so on.
> 
> 
> Start a new thread and cry about it there.



Here is an idea all DAWGS can get behind.  VolSux need to stay out of threads.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks like the meeting helped with a renewed focus on the run game. 

Does anybody else feel like Sony Michel is really our stud and that Nick Chubb should consider returning for 1 more year to help his NFL stock? He looks to me to be just 1 step slower and running more E-W than N-S.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 7, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like the meeting helped with a renewed focus on the run game.



Kentucky's 92nd ranked rush defense was a pretty big factor too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Have they played Bama, aTm, UF, or any other  good team? With the 3rd and 4th string as starters? I don't think so. Go root for your mighty ACC tar babies. UT is depleted and everyone here knows why that's why we lost to aTm in double ot and SC last week.
> 
> Ga can't hang with their starters in the game. Worry about that instead of what UT has done with 3rd abs 4th stringers. And that's not exaggerated.



Georgia can't hang and yet the Vols had to throw a Hail Mary to win.. 

Keep posting with those Orange blinders.. Stupidity just flows freely through them..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2016)

If the players have to tell the OC how to do his job, you may need a OC


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 7, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like the meeting helped with a renewed focus on the run game.
> 
> Does anybody else feel like Sony Michel is really our stud and that Nick Chubb should consider returning for 1 more year to help his NFL stock? He looks to me to be just 1 step slower and running more E-W than N-S.



Count me in on Michel better than Chubb.  Chubb would be a fool not to come back next year.  There are running backs all over the country better than Chubb.  I know our line is awful, but Chubb use to be able to stick a leg in the hole and bang... shift in a different direction and bust for ten or more yards.  Looks like he is now actually too strong in the legs, much slower, very easily tackled.  I still don't understand why Herrin does not get more carries.  I know my fellow Dawg fans don't like anyone talking bad about Chubb, but open your eyes.  I have been a Dawg fan for over 50 years, think Chubb is one of the most high character guys we have ever had, but he is NOT the same runner he use to be.  I would start in with my problems with Eason, but I probably would get banned for my blasphemy


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Count me in on Michel better than Chubb.  Chubb would be a fool not to come back next year.  There are running backs all over the country better than Chubb.  I know our line is awful, but Chubb use to be able to stick a leg in the hole and bang... shift in a different direction and bust for ten or more yards.  Looks like he is now actually too strong in the legs, much slower, very easily tackled.  I still don't understand why Herrin does not get more carries.  I know my fellow Dawg fans don't like anyone talking bad about Chubb, but open your eyes.  I have been a Dawg fan for over 50 years, think Chubb is one of the most high character guys we have ever had, but he is NOT the same runner he use to be.  I would start in with my problems with Eason, but I probably would get banned for my blasphemy



Maybe Eason's problem is that he is putting too much spin on the ball for the receivers to catch it.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 7, 2016)

riprap said:


> Maybe Eason's problem is that he is putting too much spin on the ball for the receivers to catch it.



How did his HS receivers manage to catch so many last year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2016)

Scott G said:


> How did his HS receivers manage to catch so many last year?



That was before he got on his collegiate strength and conditioning routine (steroids)


----------



## Scott G (Nov 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That was before he got on his collegiate strength and conditioning routine (steroids)



If that theory held water he'd be overthrowing the long ball not under throwing it.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 7, 2016)

And not many of the drops had that much heat on them.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ga can't hang with their starters in the game.



We beat USCe. Ya'll lost to them.

I hope this helps.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We beat USCe. Ya'll lost to them.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Hey boss bucknasty= biggsteve / debbs of the sports forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2016)

They may lose to Ky and Vandy too. They always have that murderers row at the end of the season.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Hey boss bucknasty= biggsteve / debbs of the sports forum.



Thank God it's contained to the Political and Sports forums. Can you imagine what would happen if this mayhem broke out in the Deer Hunting forum?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 7, 2016)

riprap said:


> Maybe Eason's problem is that he is putting too much spin on the ball for the receivers to catch it.



Wims  was just ask this question and in response he said no were simply not catching the ball


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Thank God it's contained to the Political and Sports forums. Can you imagine what would happen if this mayhem broke out in the Deer Hunting forum?


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Wims  was just ask this question and in response he said no were simply not catching the ball



Mine was meant as a joke. I don't think any qb's are throwing knuckleballs. Our guys have dropped passes for years. Mitchell was our last decent receiver, but compared to the others he was great.


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That was before he got on his collegiate strength and conditioning routine (steroids)



That's next year. Working on getting law enforcement on board first.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 7, 2016)

riprap said:


> Mine was meant as a joke. I don't think any qb's are throwing knuckleballs. Our guys have dropped passes for years. Mitchell was our last decent receiver, but compared to the others he was great.


If we had a set of recievers  like Arkansas watch out


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2016)

Alabamas second string would have beaten a fully healthy Tennessee first string


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2016)

Scott G said:


> How did his HS receivers manage to catch so many last year?



They're from the PAC 12 area they're better players even in high school. 
Or so I heard.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Thank God it's contained to the Political and Sports forums. Can you imagine what would happen if this mayhem broke out in the Deer Hunting forum?



It would be an epic clean up effort by Nick.  I don't see Nick losing!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Count me in on Michel better than Chubb.  Chubb would be a fool not to come back next year.  There are running backs all over the country better than Chubb.  I know our line is awful, but Chubb use to be able to stick a leg in the hole and bang... shift in a different direction and bust for ten or more yards.  Looks like he is now actually too strong in the legs, much slower, very easily tackled.  I still don't understand why Herrin does not get more carries.  I know my fellow Dawg fans don't like anyone talking bad about Chubb, but open your eyes.  I have been a Dawg fan for over 50 years, think Chubb is one of the most high character guys we have ever had, but he is NOT the same runner he use to be.  I would start in with my problems with Eason, but I probably would get banned for my blasphemy



Footlong I think you are right bout Chubb's change as now when tackled he is going down rather easily...I have watched him be tackled and wondered to myself what happened or changed with Chubb? A 185lb corner drops him now with ease...


----------

